

I have 40k likes on Facebook..all from India. How do I make money? - bosco

As a compliment to my future website, I made a simple facebook app in hopes it would go viral and help brand my company.  I was right. Not only did the app go viral but at the highest, I was getting 12k hits a day and for 6 months have had a steady traffic stream. As a result, I have been getting like after like and now have 40k likes.  Currently I get around 100 likes per day.<p>Sounds great right?  Well here is the problem. 85% of the traffic is from India and Nigeria.  How do I use these 40k fans to make more money?  Currently we have ads all over our app and although very annoying, we make a nice 10$ per 1k hits.  There has to be more ways to make money with all these users and all these likes.  What can I do?
======
batista
> _There has to be more ways to make money with all these users and all these
> likes. What can I do?_

Likes is not a currency. Get a job.

~~~
bosco
Likes "are" not a currency. I get that, thanks...but there has to be a way to
utilize them.

~~~
batista
But you already monetized the visits, right? You should build on that.

I don't think 20,000 likes are that much to build something on.

~~~
bosco
I get what you're saying I was more trying to imply I have a decent fan base
and really no product. I just looked at the fb insights and about 75% of the
fans are 18-34 and from India.

------
invdevm
What's your app name or website address? I'm sure I can help.

~~~
bosco
pixurwall.com/friendsposter - facebook.com/printstreet

